# How do i know if i'm depressed or just really unmotivated?



## Tom90 (Mar 28, 2012)

Okay so I'm 18 and I've been like this for a year and I don't even know how to describe what's wrong with me. I just I half *** everything slouch all day and sleep in class and stare at the floor. Like i dont get what's wrong with me. I'm graduating but I dont see why everyone is excited, I still have another 4 years of useless education to do in college. 
I don't even want to go in the first place i've been accepted to 4 colleges in my area but honestly I don't want to I'm not interested in any of the majors and don't want to take "general education" as a major. Everyday when I wake up I sigh because I know I have a day of school and then I come home and watch tv. I sigh constantly throughout the day and just feel really blank and empty like what's the point of all this?
I don't want to kill myself I just don't want to do anything. I like to watch cartoons on my days with no school. I watch all the cartoons I watched as a kid because it's sort of an escape of all this and reminds me of when I was happy and care free. Now everything feels so pointless.
Im not saying I just lay in bed all day, usually I get out of bed within an hour or hour and a half after waking up on a weekend. I just don't get what's wrong with me. Could there be a reason I'm so unmotivated or am I depressed? I don't know what's wrong with me.


----------



## Lorenientha (Jul 22, 2013)

Well I'm pretty much the same. I've been in a bad mood for a long time and this year I do nothing except for when's a term exam or something. Other than that the only thing I almost daily do is playing the piano because I just like it. But my typical day consists of going at school, never paying attention to the lesson, going home, doing no homework or studying and sitting in front of the pc, sleeping for 6-7 hours, and going back to school the next day without knowing anything. Last year I would do stuff, but this year I can't make myself do anything  But there aren't any other signs of depression so I'm not sure.


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

Sounds like a good chance of depression. Depression and anxiety co-occur very often.


----------



## TGoD PT (Jan 29, 2014)

I'm 18 too and what you said is pretty much the story of my life.
Maybe being unmotivated is a sign of depression. I'm considerating taking zoloft for that.


----------



## Ladysoul (Jan 24, 2014)

Try doing something out of the ordinary, adrenalin pumping maybe


----------



## stewartoo7 (Mar 6, 2013)

sounds like you are down on life im the same most of the time i dont think you are depressed just yet go and find things you enjoy


----------



## Tom90 (Mar 28, 2012)

Lorenientha said:


> Well I'm pretty much the same. I've been in a bad mood for a long time and this year I do nothing except for when's a term exam or something. Other than that the only thing I almost daily do is playing the piano because I just like it. But my typical day consists of going at school, never paying attention to the lesson, going home, doing no homework or studying and sitting in front of the pc, sleeping for 6-7 hours, and going back to school the next day without knowing anything. Last year I would do stuff, but this year I can't make myself do anything  But there aren't any other signs of depression so I'm not sure.


This is me exactly except I do my homework when we have a small amount because my parents get mad when I fail so homework helps add that extra amount of points so I'm doing fine.


Lacking Serotonin said:


> Sounds like a good chance of depression. Depression and anxiety co-occur very often.


That's what I was thinking but I have no idea if I'm depressed.


TGoD PT said:


> I'm 18 too and what you said is pretty much the story of my life.
> Maybe being unmotivated is a sign of depression. I'm considerating taking zoloft for that.


I thought of zoloft but I don't know how to ask my doctor for it. My doctor would just ask me why are you not motivated? And then I would say something like "i dont know" then he would simply change the subject.


Kelebek said:


> Try doing something out of the ordinary, adrenalin pumping maybe


Problem is I hate change in my life. I like to do everything the same every single day until I get tired of it. If I change something in my life i end up stressed the entire time.


running man said:


> Can you not apply for a job and then go to college a few years down the line?
> 
> I worked from ages 18-19 at a supermarket then went off to Uni.
> 
> I should have just stayed in work because I still have no idea what's going on in my life.


That's what I wanted to do but knowing myself and my parents also knowing me they know I'll get lazy and after a year of no school I will not go back.



stewartoo7 said:


> sounds like you are down on life im the same most of the time i dont think you are depressed just yet go and find things you enjoy


I have no interest in anything. Only thing I care about is making money so I can buy things that's literally my top concern in my head and only reason I woke up early on days I got no sleep with no problems but that job was a material job that I worked on in my own time when I felt like it and required no social skills at all, now that there's no more work i have no other ways to work and I don't really want a boss.


----------



## brooke_brigham (Nov 28, 2013)

Classic depression. See a doctor if you can. You don't want to throw away a chance at college. Trust me.


----------



## brooke_brigham (Nov 28, 2013)

Bringing it up: 13 tips for talking with your physician about depression

http://depressiontoolkit.org/news/tips-for-talking-to-your-doctor-about-depression.asp


----------



## MrKappa (Mar 18, 2013)

Well, you could argue that apathy is a low functioning state of mind where pleasure and reward are out of alignment. Something to do with the dopamine system. I don't know that, but sure, maybe that's possible.

Maybe exercising or simply willing yourself into more fruitful positions in life, with extracirricular activities is all things take. Find what is rewarding, and chase that. Sure sure... video games, tv and other things are pleasurable, but the pleasure and reward is low payout, leaving you hooked. Rarely is a video game satisfying, in fact the whole goal of the video game is to give you the least amount of reward possible to maintain your interest. Think of it as trying to build your muscles (pleasure and reward dopamine system), so they can bench press 300 pounds by doing 10,000 reps with a 3 pound weight.


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Screw having a point....

Weird I just posted something relatable to this in the 30+ area . I used to wake up, well I still do, asking "why am I doing this, wakeing up?" Then I suddenly started asking "why stay in bed?" .....

Screw having an agenda and finding a reason ....just do whatever, try new things, even if you think there isn't a point because there isn't a point in not doing it either so you may as well do something...

When you have no direction, any road will do. You might have fun along the way. 


I think depression has many stages, I've been through many. Now when I start getting depressed I think about how my depression was a year or so ago and realize depression in itself is a journey and that I'm not as bad as I was.


----------



## Tom90 (Mar 28, 2012)

MrKappa said:


> Well, you could argue that apathy is a low functioning state of mind where pleasure and reward are out of alignment. Something to do with the dopamine system. I don't know that, but sure, maybe that's possible.
> 
> Maybe exercising or simply willing yourself into more fruitful positions in life, with extracirricular activities is all things take. Find what is rewarding, and chase that. Sure sure... video games, tv and other things are pleasurable, but the pleasure and reward is low payout, leaving you hooked. Rarely is a video game satisfying, in fact the whole goal of the video game is to give you the least amount of reward possible to maintain your interest. Think of it as trying to build your muscles (pleasure and reward dopamine system), so they can bench press 300 pounds by doing 10,000 reps with a 3 pound weight.


I searched apathy but I'm not sure if i have it or not because I tend to be able to make myself think I have anything after reading symptoms. Also i read apathy is when somebody has no interest in anything, I have no interest in anything at all like no hobbies or sports I do I'm the most boring dull person. But I read some people who just sit by the window and stare outside. I don't do that, I usually just watch tv all day then surf the internet. Also I have lots of feelings I just don't share with anybody I keep myself dull but I experience a lot of things. I also laugh at a lot of corny things so it's not like I'm just a straight faced person I often look worried and people tell me I look depressed a lot. 


purechaos said:


> Screw having a point....
> 
> Weird I just posted something relatable to this in the 30+ area . I used to wake up, well I still do, asking "why am I doing this, wakeing up?" Then I suddenly started asking "why stay in bed?" .....
> 
> ...


I wish I can think of that but I have an answer to everything you name it I'll answer it when it comes to not doing things. For example "hey tom why don't you come to the park later?" first thing i think is "why bother troubling my father with a ride and I get no benefit of being at a park"
I just come up with ANYTHING to get me out of something and it works. I don't think positively and have not in years everyone tells me I think negatively and truth is ive been this way for years and I'm not really motivated to change that in the first place to be motivated enough to show interest in things.


----------



## r77115 (Feb 2, 2014)

Maybe you have a thyroid problem? Does it run in your family? I know it can cause depression and lack of energy similar to this.


----------



## rubyruby (Jun 17, 2009)

You can do a depression test. Just answer about 20 questions and it will clue you in as to how depressed you are. You sound like your just moderately depressed.


----------



## Tom90 (Mar 28, 2012)

r77115 said:


> Maybe you have a thyroid problem? Does it run in your family? I know it can cause depression and lack of energy similar to this.


A lot of people in my family hide their feelings just like me but I have an uncle who self harms I guess because he's depressed or maybe were just very sensitive people but I don't think we do because my mom and dad never took anti depressants or just sat around un motivated like me so I don't think anyone has a thyroid problem maybe depression but I've never seen anyone in my family seek treatment.



rubyruby said:


> You can do a depression test. Just answer about 20 questions and it will clue you in as to how depressed you are. You sound like your just moderately depressed.


I tried it and your right I scored as moderate.


----------



## ZADY (Nov 11, 2013)

I have depression, and I act the same way as you do. You may or may not have depression. Everyone gets unmotivated once in a while, but if you're constantly feeling like this every single day for a long period of time, then you may have it. I don't even remember when was the last time I was genuinely happy. Then again, I'm not a doctor so you may want to confirm it with a professional.


----------



## Tom90 (Mar 28, 2012)

ZADY said:


> I have depression, and I act the same way as you do. You may or may not have depression. Everyone gets unmotivated once in a while, but if you're constantly feeling like this every single day for a long period of time, then you may have it. I don't even remember when was the last time I was genuinely happy. Then again, I'm not a doctor so you may want to confirm it with a professional.


Hey Zady, Do you take any anti depressants or seek any treatment?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Depression is a habit of bad thinking. If it affects everything, then it needs intervention by a doctor. If you really could get up and do something, that is procrastination.


----------



## Len Phelbs (Jan 21, 2014)

Hey, I was the same way. Did well in school, terribly in university when a lot more responsibility falls on you instead of teachers for your success. Without goals or some vision its harder to motivate yourself, along with social anxiety problems getting momentum you need is harder. Like people are saying try some exercise, classical music, meditate or read a book on depression (I like Phil Stutz's the tools) and see your doctor if a path or some new opportunities don't hit you. I'm still sorting out pretty serious depression and anxiety after missing some opportunities to find help.


----------



## UltraMagnus (Jan 25, 2014)

There isn't any difference.

What most people think of as "depression" is major depression. It's best to seek treatment before you get that far.


----------



## Tom90 (Mar 28, 2012)

I'm thinking of waiting until college when I have insurance from the college and getting some SSRI but I'm afraid I become dependent on it for the rest of my life. I heard you can't get addicted but i'm afraid that instead I feel like I can't be neutral without it. I don't know what to do I don't even know if I need help or I'm just really really lazy. 
I remember I had a friend who took prozac and everytime we talked in the morning she would tell me she didn't feel good until she took her prozac, she took it for general anxiety disorder though.


----------



## Tom90 (Mar 28, 2012)

*Anger and Depression?*

I didn't want to start a new thread but I just wanted to ask if depression has anything to do with anger and grudges because for the past 2 years I just recently noticed I'm either feeling really down or extremely angry and pissed off and I hold onto everything somebody does to me, I think of things that happened more than 4 years ago and I get very angry in my head but on the outside I'm nice and polite with everyone, occasionally I snap but not completely because I don't want everyone stairing at me.
I've been told I have a lot of anger in me but I never saw myself as angry person until I looked at myself one day, but I'm not the type to smash remotes and laptops, I just remember everything someone does something to me than say they ask me for a favor I refuse and then tell them all the reasons and **** they did to me. That's not normal behavior to hold grudges for such a long time, like I have grudges from years ago. But I never tell anybody because I don't trust anybody, It sounds crazy but I feel like everybody could be somehow leaking any information I provide so I don't really share anything. I always come up with plausible theories to things, yet when I share them I'm told I'm crazy. I know I'm not crazy but sometimes I can come off a little crazy by some people like thy say I'm very paranoid, but I don't know if this is really paranoid personality disorder because I'm not really a cold emotionless person I have feelings, I just don't like to show them because sometimes they can show weakness and that's what people look for.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

I feel the same and so disconnected from reality. The only things occupying my mind are thoughts of being younger again


----------



## Tom90 (Mar 28, 2012)

BBQ_Chicken said:


> I feel the same and so disconnected from reality. The only things occupying my mind are thoughts of being younger again


Yeah I think that's probably why I'm always watching cartoons it reminds me of my worry free days as a kid.


----------



## Len Phelbs (Jan 21, 2014)

Tom90 said:


> I didn't want to start a new thread but I just wanted to ask if depression has anything to do with anger and grudges because for the past 2 years I just recently noticed I'm either feeling really down or extremely angry and pissed off and I hold onto everything somebody does to me, I think of things that happened more than 4 years ago and I get very angry in my head but on the outside I'm nice and polite with everyone, occasionally I snap but not completely because I don't want everyone stairing at me.
> I've been told I have a lot of anger in me but I never saw myself as angry person until I looked at myself one day, but I'm not the type to smash remotes and laptops, I just remember everything someone does something to me than say they ask me for a favor I refuse and then tell them all the reasons and **** they did to me. That's not normal behavior to hold grudges for such a long time, like I have grudges from years ago. But I never tell anybody because I don't trust anybody, It sounds crazy but I feel like everybody could be somehow leaking any information I provide so I don't really share anything. I always come up with plausible theories to things, yet when I share them I'm told I'm crazy. I know I'm not crazy but sometimes I can come off a little crazy by some people like thy say I'm very paranoid, but I don't know if this is really paranoid personality disorder because I'm not really a cold emotionless person I have feelings, I just don't like to show them because sometimes they can show weakness and that's what people look for.


People will tell you you're crazy as an 18 year old, thats life. In some ways cobbled together systems always look broken to people growing up because they've been sold a shiny laser accurate professional facade since it's easier for adults than explaining problems. There's some very real problems too.

As someone your age I wish someone told me dealing the best I could and finding things you love doing/a couple relatable friends were the two important goals. Those are fairly separate from your world view, that may change or might not but your immediate life will be better.


----------



## Reclus (Jan 11, 2012)

brooke_brigham said:


> Classic depression. See a doctor if you can. You don't want to throw away a chance at college. Trust me.


I beg to differ. If the OP is sleeping in class, he could have a sleep disorder. Delayed sleep phase disorder is common among teenagers and all of the symptoms described could just as easily be attributed to it.

Sleep disorders are commonly misdiagnosed as clinical depression as both conditions involve similar symptoms. The key is sleep: how much sleep are you getting and is it regular?

Check out your sleep first before worrying about having clinical depression. You need 8 hours a night, and a regular sleep pattern. If you achieve that, you may find that is all you need to experience a radical improvement in your quality of life.

If you need any specific advice on sleep, send me a message.

Best wishes


----------



## Tom90 (Mar 28, 2012)

Reclus said:


> I beg to differ. If the OP is sleeping in class, he could have a sleep disorder. Delayed sleep phase disorder is common among teenagers and all of the symptoms described could just as easily be attributed to it.
> 
> Sleep disorders are commonly misdiagnosed as clinical depression as both conditions involve similar symptoms. The key is sleep: how much sleep are you getting and is it regular?
> 
> ...


I try to get 8 hours but occasionally I'll get 7 or 6 but that's not all the time usually atleasy 8 some nights are sleepless it's different but I doubt I have a sleep disorder.


----------



## Reclus (Jan 11, 2012)

^ It could still be the effects of insomnia then. 6 hours is less sleep than your body needs per night and that combined sleepless nights can seriously mess with your mental well-being.


----------



## hybridmoments (Feb 24, 2014)

Feeling unmotivated could be just that, or it could be dysthymia.
Dysthymia: (from the DSM-IV, not V).
A. Depressed mood for most of the day, for more days than not, as indicated either by subjective account or observation by others, for at least 2 years. Note:In children and adolescents, mood can be irritable and duration must be at least 1 year. 
B. Presence, while depressed, of two (or more) of the following: 
(1) poor appetite or overeating 
(2) Insomnia or Hypersomnia
(3) low energy or fatigue 
(4) low self-esteem 
(5) poor concentration or difficulty making decisions 
(6) feelings of hopelessness 
C. During the 2-year period (1 year for children or adolescents) of the disturbance, the person has never been without the symptoms in Criteria A and B for more than 2 months at a time. 
D. No Major Depressive Episode has been present during the first 2 years of the disturbance (1 year for children and adolescents); i.e., the disturbance is not better accounted for by chronic Major Depressive Disorder, or Major Depressive Disorder, In Partial Remission. 
Note: There may have been a previous Major Depressive Episode provided there was a full remission (no significant signs or symptoms for 2 months) before development of the Dysthymic Disorder. In addition, after the initial 2 years (1 year in children or adolescents) of Dysthymic Disorder, there may be superimposed episodes of Major Depressive Disorder, in which case both diagnoses may be given when the criteria are met for a Major Depressive Episode. 
E. There has never been a Manic Episode, a Mixed Episode, or a Hypomanic Episode, and criteria have never been met for Cyclothymic Disorder. 
F. The disturbance does not occur exclusively during the course of a chronic Psychotic Disorder, such as Schizophrenia or Delusional Disorder. 
G. The symptoms are not due to the direct physiological effects of a substance(e.g., a drug of abuse, a medication) or a general medical condition (e.g., hypothyroidism). 
H. The symptoms cause clinically significant distress or impairment in social, occupational, or other important areas of functioning.

But yeah, it's best to go to therapy and not let it get to the point of major depression. Take it from me, I never did anything about it until recently.


----------

